# General > Technical Support >  Laptop fails to start up.

## 2little2late

I have an Acer 5532 laptop, Windows 7. A few years back it suddenly stopped working, then a couple of months ago I tried starting it up and it worked fine apart from certain occasions when it failed to start up. Now it won't start up at all. It does power up as I can hear the fan running.  I have searched the web, but there are many reasons for it not starting up from a duff battery to needing a new motherboard. I suspect it is something to do with the battery as I would have to charge the battery numerous occasions to get it to start up. Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## Connor.

If you take the battery out the laptop but start it with the power cable attached do you get the same result?

----------


## dx100uk

usually the harddrive has failed in that series
take it out and try the laptop then.

get a USB cradle and pop the HDD in it and run chkdsk diagnostics .

----------

